# Automatically record crossover episodes



## wwsmith (Jun 9, 2008)

OnePass needs an option to automatically record crossover episodes from other series. The whole point of OnePass (or Season Pass) is to not miss any episodes from a show. Well it would be nice if we had the option to extend that to crossover episodes from other shows. Since I am always behind watching stuff, I never know that I have missed recording crossovers to shows I don't watch until it's too late. This would be a huge advantage if TiVo could do this.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I concur. I record Supergirl and had no idea what was happening until I realized I missed the first shows of the crossover


----------

